# BFG bietet kostenloses Upgrade von AGP auf PCIe



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

*BFG startete vor kurzem eine etwas ungewöhnliche Aktion:*

Wer noch eine alte BFG GeForce Karte für den AGP Steckplatz daheim liegen hat kann diese kostenlos gegen eine deutlich potentere BFG 9500 GT OC oder 9600 GT OC tauschen lassen.
Alternativ kann gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis von 50$ kann aber auch eine stärkere Grafikkarte geordert werden.

Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass BFG diese Aktion lediglich auf den US-Markt beschränkt. Daher können wir Europäer zur Zeit leider nur neidisch auf die Staaten blicken.
Ob BFG diese Aktion auch in Deutschland durchziehen will, kann zur Zeit leider nicht gesagt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Quelle: *ComputerBase - BFG: Kostenloses Upgrade für AGP-Grafikkarten


----------



## G.Skill (25. November 2008)

Also die Idee ist genial,weniger genial ist jedoch,dass das halt nur in den USA so ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2008)

So bekommt man auch die letzten AGP User weg, richtig so


----------



## KTMDoki (25. November 2008)

find ich mal echt ne gute Aktion!


----------



## maGic (25. November 2008)

omg

was macht BFG mit AGP-Graka?

eigene Bürorechner aufrusten, oder Altmetall?

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (25. November 2008)

Naja nicht schlecht, würd ich glatt machen wenn Saphire das mit meiner ATI HD 2600 XT macht, dann hol ich mir günstig eine neue Graka von denen und benutz meine alte Geforce 5200FX weiter bis ich ein neues System hab.


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

G.Skill schrieb:


> Also die Idee ist genial,weniger genial ist jedoch,dass das halt nur in den USA so ist


Da sind halt die jeniugen im vorteil die verwandschaft in den USA haben.


----------



## G.Skill (25. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Da sind halt die jeniugen im vorteil die verwandschaft in den USA haben.


Ja,dann hatt mans schon gut xD


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2008)

maGic schrieb:


> omg
> 
> was macht BFG mit AGP-Graka?
> 
> ...



Es sind durchaus brauchbare Rohstoffe noch daraus zu gewinnen.


----------



## Cattivo (25. November 2008)

Nette Aktion, die leider nur in den USA verfügbar ist


----------



## cid-baba (25. November 2008)

maGic schrieb:


> was macht BFG mit AGP-Graka?



bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber stellen die seit neuestem(?) nicht auch mainboards her? wahrscheinlich hoffen sie, dass viele dann kostenlos die graka tauschen, und dann natürlich auch ein neues mb brauchen - und das ist nicht umsonst


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

cid-baba schrieb:


> bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber stellen die seit neuestem(?) nicht auch mainboards her?


Es sind Netzteile keine Mainboards.


----------



## cid-baba (25. November 2008)

okay - mainboards gibts laut herstellerseite auch von denen, aber nur drei modelle...

von daher hat sich meine theorie erledigt.

dass sich so ne aktion wegen der rohstoffe lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln - aber irgendeinen sinn muss es ja haben, sonst würden sie's nicht machen.


----------



## killer89 (25. November 2008)

Es ist zumindest ein großer Werbeeffekt ^^ das kann auch schon helfen, auch wenn man ein kleines Verlustgeschäft macht  vllt haben die auch nen ebay-Händler in der Hinterhand, der die alten Karten wiederum vertickt 

MfG


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. November 2008)

find die sache irgendwie witzig
wenns das bei uns geben würde dann würde bestimmt ganz viele im marktplatzt nach alten BFG karten fragen


----------



## push@max (25. November 2008)

Eine wirklich gute Aktion von BFG, allerdings muss der User immer noch das Board tauschen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Eine wirklich gute Aktion von BFG, allerdings muss der User immer noch das Board tauschen


Ich glaube wer noch eine 6800 GS/GT/Ultra nutzt wird froh sein das Teil endlich los zu werden. 
Da wird sich der Board Wechsel auch lohnen, zumal es gute P43 / 780G Boards schon ab 70-80€ gibt, Prozessoren kann man ja teilweise noch übernehmen.


----------



## push@max (25. November 2008)

Aber wieso machen die das? Im Prinzip verschenken sie die Karten doch


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Aber wieso machen die das? Im Prinzip verschenken sie die Karten doch


In solchen Aktionen steckt natürlich immer ein Marketingeffekt.
Ich frage mich aber trotzdem was BFG mit den alten AGP Teilen dann noch machen will, vielleicht billige PCs für Afrika?


----------



## HorrorAmeise (27. November 2008)

Nette Sache, mal davon abgesehen das es nur für den US-Markt ist, ich kenne niemanden der eine BFG AGP Karte besitzt.


----------



## klefreak (27. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> In solchen Aktionen steckt natürlich immer ein Marketingeffekt.
> Ich frage mich aber trotzdem was BFG mit den alten AGP Teilen dann noch machen will, vielleicht billige PCs für Afrika?




hab jetzt grad mal gelesen, dass man bei den gebraucht-PC's ne deutlich höhere Gewinnspanne hat als bei neuen Produkten (glaube auf Golem.de)

allerdings bringt ihnen dann der Tausch einer alten mit einer neuen karte eher wenig 

mfg Klemens


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> hab jetzt grad mal gelesen, dass man bei den gebraucht-PC's ne deutlich höhere Gewinnspanne hat als bei neuen Produkten (glaube auf Golem.de)
> 
> allerdings bringt ihnen dann der Tausch einer alten mit einer neuen karte eher wenig
> 
> mfg Klemens



Da wird schon irgendein Geschäft dahinter stecken...in diesen Zeiten hat sicherlich keiner was zu verschenken.


----------



## Fabian (27. November 2008)

die Karten werden auf Brennwert getestet


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (2. Dezember 2008)

G.Skill schrieb:


> Also die Idee ist genial,weniger genial ist jedoch,dass das halt nur in den USA so ist


Cool schade das Europa wieder mal ausgeschlossen wird


----------

